# [Intel AlderLake]Read&Write files to FAT32 or UFS partition cause data corrupt due to P-Core&E-Core



## Vico (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi Guys,
Any updates to support Intel P-core + E-core?
I have filed a bug: PR 261169, but no updates.
Does anybody know the progress?

For Intel Adler Lake P core + E core processor (i7-12700T), copying files to FAT32 partition, the file corrupted (50%), but ZFS is fine. After disabling E core in the code by restrict the max cpu number, this issue is gone. And No E core processor has no such issue, like i7-12400.

HW ENV:
CPU: Intel AlderLake 12th Gen i7-12700T
Disk: NVME SSD

There are 3 methods to reproduce this issue:
1. Make FreeBSD 13 USB disk installer, install FreeBSD with UFS, and select install source and ports, the txz package checking will be failed.

2. Boot to shell by USB disk installer, and mount a FAT32 partition (on SSD), and copy a 300MB file to the FAT32, compare the sha256 checksums for the source file and the dst file, the checksum are different (50%). Or if there is a 300MB file in FAT32 partition, mount the partition, and for the first time check the sha256 value by running 'sha256 file.tgz', the checksum is wrong, but the second time, the checksum is correct. 

3. Install FreeBSD 13 with ZFS, and it can work well. And boot into FreeBSD, disable swap, and format the SWAP partition to FAT32. Do the testing as above.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2022)

I suggest you ping the mailing lists. There are very few FreeBSD developers on these boards.


----------



## Vico (Feb 15, 2022)

SirDice,
I pinged mail list before, but it seems I have not such permission. Do you know how to ping mail list?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

I think it's colloquial use of the word _ping_, here. 

Subscribe, then post.


----------



## Vico (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes, I subscribed the mail list, but I haven't permission to send mail to these mail lists, but just recieve.
Are there any other internal mail lists that I can reach to the developers?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2022)

Vico said:


> Yes, I subscribed the mail list, but I haven't permission to send mail to these mail lists, but just recieve.


Sounds like you signed up for one of the announce mailing lists, those are moderated (and only used for official announcements). Try freebsd-fs, not sure if that's the appropriate list but they'll tell you if it's not.


----------

